# I'm offering cnc stepper motor wiring and mach3 setup help



## jumps4

I am no expert by any means
but i would like to offer my help If you have a question or problem ask 
two heads are better than one and i wont tell you what a mod in the mach3 forum told me " read the manual again "
so any questions drop me a message here
steve


----------



## Rbeckett

If any one is using Flashcut software for their CNC, I will also be glad to help figure out issues and problems you may encounter too.  FlashCut came as a standard propriatary software loaded on older Torchmate machines and is available in the software world for not too cheap.  Mach and other software is a cheaper alternative, but if you have flashcut, keep it and we can figure it out if you have an issue.  Have a great day..
Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson

Be careful what your offering, I'm gonna start on my gantry mounts next week for my CNC plasma table. I have all the electronics but I'm dumber than dirt when it comes to stuff like that. May also make all my own pulleys & gear reduction.


----------



## jumps4

charley
i already said i would help you in another thread, when ever your ready. getting the motors spinning make the rest of the build go so much faster because you know it will move.
send me what ever info you have and i'll take a look or the sites you purchased. MGP got his running first try and he knew very little wiring it isnt hard to wire its hard to read chinese lol
steve


----------



## MGP

Charley Davidson said:


> Be careful what your offering, I'm gonna start on my gantry mounts next week for my CNC plasma table. I have all the electronics but I'm dumber than dirt when it comes to stuff like that. May also make all my own pulleys & gear reduction.



I was the same way but Steve made it as easy as pie


----------



## Rbeckett

Charley Davidson said:


> Be careful what your offering, I'm gonna start on my gantry mounts next week for my CNC plasma table. I have all the electronics but I'm dumber than dirt when it comes to stuff like that. May also make all my own pulleys & gear reduction.


Charley,
Might want to have a look at Motiontek.ca for pulleys, belts and movement items.  Cheap, fast ship, dead nutz accurate and great tech support.  Thats where I get all of my motion components from for my projects.  My Arc Voltage Torch Height controller is all Motion Tek and Picaxe components so far.
Bob


----------



## Harris Creek Central

I have seen your offer to help, so I am asking the first questions.

Are you into setting up "Arduino" components. ?  I'm that young fellow, just 75 years of age that is starting to tinker with stepper motors. My first real project is to get a stepper motor working a divider head on my little Unimat lathe.  I MUST tell you that me knowledge and experience in this is about minus ten on a one to ten scale.   I have watched some of Chuck Fellows You Tube videos and following his suggestions in his videos I have purchased the folowing items.

Here is what I have :


NEW UNO ATMEGA328P-PU/ATMEGA8U2 BOARD + USB Cable For Ard...

1602 LCD Board Keypad Shield Blue Backlight For Arduino 

StepStick A4983 Stepper Driver Module compatible with A4988 

Then I got a little extra :\

DC 5V Stepper Step Motor + ULN2003 Drive Driver Test Module... 

Motor is a 28BYJ-48.  it comes with the 5 pin plug.  also has it's own little board.  Here is the Ebay item.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/280945208250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Now my next task is to try and figure out how to make them work together.

I'd like to start with the little "Extra" 5 volt stepper, as my first toy.  

Give me your comments and I will watch for your input.

Thanks,

Harvey
in Kelowna, BC.

Note: I put a fairly good paragraph in the "Introductions" just a few days ago. This will tell you a little more about me.


----------



## jumps4

hi harvey, nice to meet you
you lost me on this one, i have never read up on any of this.
is there documentation with the items?
steve


----------



## Harris Creek Central

jumps4 said:


> hi harvey, nice to meet you
> you lost me on this one, i have never read up on any of this.
> is there documentation with the items?
> steve



Thanks for the reply, No there is no documentation whatsoever.  I am studying the Arduino.cc site and there is some starter information there. So far I have the software loaded, and I seem to get the appropriate screens for the computer end, now I have to learn where pin A one Unit A, goes to on the next unit a, b, c, d. etc..  I know we start out with a breadboard, but I don't have the recipe for making the bread..

If there is someone else reading this that knows what I am dealing with, please feel free to jump in with your suggestions.

Thanks again, I know this group is "machinist" minded, but I was hoping to find someone who has played with this aspect of the electronics.

Harvey 
in Kelowna, BC..  +4 C. today.


----------



## jumps4

no problem
post what you find out it looks interesting. i got into cnc because i thought it was kewl to make a pc make a part more so than the part itself.
i can probably help with wiring if you can find information 
steve


----------



## Hawkeye

Harvey,

I took a quick look at the Arduino pages. Unlike the hardware we are using for our CNC projects, this stuff is intended as a starting point for robotics and anything you would use steppers for. Looks like a lot of fun in itself. From what I've seen, it would be possible to up-size the outputs from the Arduino board to control almost any size stepper, with the appropriate power supply. 

If you need some hands-on help, I'm sure we could put our heads together and get things happening. I took a look around after you posted the question on the stepper with one coil open. I know I have a small motor around here somewhere, but it's hiding. It would likely work with your board.


----------



## luky luke

Hello Jumps4,​​If you propose your assistance liberally, well volontié which I accept it, I have a Card of control C11G (CNC4PC), and Mach3 like Software, if I could make simpler on the level chart, it would be with pleasure, all by preserving the management of the motor of pin by the biai of the PWM of the Arduino Chart.​​This it is possible...?​​Thank you by advance, if you have a little time for me I am ignorant in Electronics..., the CNC it lives is the future and the perfection!​Cordially, Jean-Michel​


----------



## jumps4

luky luke said:


> Hello Jumps4,​​If you propose your assistance liberally, well volontié which I accept it, I have a Card of control C11G (CNC4PC), and Mach3 like Software, if I could make simpler on the level chart, it would be with pleasure, all by preserving the management of the motor of pin by the biai of the PWM of the Arduino Chart.​​This it is possible...?​​Thank you by advance, if you have a little time for me I am ignorant in Electronics..., the CNC it lives is the future and the perfection!​Cordially, Jean-Michel​



I would like to help but I'm not sure i can understand what you need well enough to help. 
steve


----------



## jumps4

shawn said:


> I've been doing some research off and on regarding CNC and would like to eventually convert my X2 clone and possible build a CNC router table. Can someone tell me if I got this right as far as components required. I would need stepper motors for each axis, a controller board and power supply, computer with parallel port to connect the board and software to get the computer to communicate to the board such as Mach 3. I have been looking at CNC conversion kits on Ebay as well as the hardware kits for mounting the motors to the mill. Can anyone recommend a good stepper/controller kit. Would Nema23 steppers be sufficient to drive my X2?
> 
> Shawn



shawn there are a few builds going on with the parts lists you might look at mgp's his is all done and he is using it. it has the parts, prices and how to build all in the thread. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6680-X2-Mini-Mill-CNC-Conversion
plus ones where other are doing the build without kits
steve


----------



## Hawkeye

I'm using NEMA 34 steppers with 878 oz/inches of torque. They are WAY stronger than the X2 needs. I think most similar conversions use 23's.

I ended up with an off-shore TB6560-based 4-axis board. With some help from Steve, it is now running nicely.


----------



## duggined

shawn said:


> Thanks Hawkeye, I'm going to do some more reading and hopefully order the parts required within the month. I'm going to install the 3 axis Igaging DRO on the Benchmaster mill so the X2 has to get cnc'd now
> 
> Shawn


Hi Steve, Thank you for the offer for helping everyone. I could sure use some in site on a torch Height controller. The one I have is a Proma compact THC my brother bought when he bought a eagle CNC Plasma table. He could never figure out anything about it so he left it all with me and so far I did get everything working to a point. The Plasma cutter is a harbor freight unit and has some problems with the torch head, I did do some work on that and turned it into a machine torch and trying to hook up the THC and cant find what to hook the wires tơ...no paperwork at all came with what he brought me. Any help would be great...I am wanting to get it working so I can start building my table. As it is working now I can cut thinner steel but alum is a horrible mess to try which is what I want to build my gantry out of. Thanks in advance for any help.
Ed In Orangevale


----------



## jumps4

hello ed
I'm just now learning thc trying to help a friend of mine with his plasma table. But here is the manual for your unit with the connections maybe that will help you.
steve


----------



## Ray C

Thanks, Steve.  I may take you up on the offer when my CNC arrives.  As usual, I'll dig into it solo and explore but if I get jammed up, will let you know.


Ray


----------



## duggined

Thank you Steve, I printed the file out and also the plasma wiring from Harbor freight. I started pulling the unit apart and sat blankly staring at all the connections so I went to another project to clear my head and will come back to the THC soon. I am rolling some 1.5 inch tubing 19 feet long to make a arched roof to put a billboard banner on top to make a dry area before more rains come...The storm on sat pretty much flooded my work area where my cnc plasma is, I have tarps right now but they don't keep much water out. hopefully by the weekend I will get back to the THC.
Ed



jumps4 said:


> hello ed
> I'm just now learning thc trying to help a friend of mine with his plasma table. But here is the manual for your unit with the connections maybe that will help you.
> steve


----------



## Buffalo Bob

jumps4 said:


> I am no expert by any means
> but i would like to offer my help If you have a question or problem ask
> two heads are better than one and i wont tell you what a mod in the mach3 forum told me " read the manual again "
> so any questions drop me a message here
> steve



Steve thanks for your kind offer.
I bought a used Sherline 4400 CNC ready with two step motors and UNIX software. No drivers just the hardware.

Just bought a Sherline Mill and would like to convert to CNC using what I already have:
(2) - FlashCut Stepper Motors, size 23, 135 oz motors with four wire serial port cables.
Spare Windows computer
DraftSight ver V1R4 x64
Looking at "Mill Wizard G-Code software" from the Mach-3 people. (just looking)

I will get a third stepper motor to have a three way mill. That's where I'm at now.

* I need software like Mach-3 or FlashCut or something else?
* A hardware controller(s) of some sort. I am totally confused about that. Ebay has import stuff that is cheap but am unsure about that option. 

Converted the cnc lathe to manual till I got the shop sorted out. But still have all the CNC accessories for the motors and leadscrews. 

Can I use the Windows computers? This is my hobby shop and I am learning G-Code, CAD and CNC at the same time. No hurry, just want to move ahead. What are your thoughts? As a newbie I can learn any software that would be better so fire away. What should my first steps be?
Thanks
Bob in Broomfield


----------



## jumps4

sorry I took a bit to reply, the site didn't post to my email there was a message.
 I have both sherline cnc mill and lathe I built. I don't use them anymore but the both worked well for their size.
my mill has 170oz motors and a top speed of 25 ipm. your smaller motors will work. you will just have a lower top speed, unless you go with ball screws. my Mill and lathe work with the original screws that came with the machine. they are 20tpi so the motors have to turn fast to move the axis fast. I just helped 7hc build a harbor freight micro mill with the original screws and it turns 25ipm max.
 every machine I have built uses windows xp on and older pc, and mach3. I use emachineshop for most of my drawings and d2nc to produce the g-code. all of these are low cost and work well for hobby use.
 I buy all my electronics off ebay from china with no problems. I would not recommend using a tb6560 controller they are cheap but very unreliable. they go poof. ask 7hc here where he got the small controllers he just purchased for the micro mill, they were nice and low cost.
then you will need a breakout board.
 Using the original screws is really pretty easy you just remove the handles and fabricate a motor mount. I will post a few pics if you need them and you can look for other sherline cnc conversions by just searching. I would not go crazy buying ballscrews for a sherline the machine is not ridged enough to justify the added expense and will do a really nice job without them when adjusted and set up correctly.
for tiny parts my sherline is more accurate than my zx45 mill.

here is 7hc's micro mill http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...X1-Micro-Mill-Conversion?highlight=micro+mill

In this thread you can see a couple shots of my sherline http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6463-Yulee-Sugar-Mill-Model?highlight=sherline


when you get ready I can help you pic out parts
steve


----------



## Jimbo

I recently purchased a small (micro) CNC mill ) with all the hardware installed.  I am looking at different software packages but have started out with MACH3 since it seems to be popular and a good learning package.  Do you know much about the macros and can you use macros to chain several gcode files to load and run sequentially?  I also use CAMBAM as the CAM software.  It seems to be fairly user friendly and I can produce a gcode file for each section of the part I am making, keeping each to under the 500 line limit.

Jim


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Jimbo said:


> I recently purchased a small (micro) CNC mill ) with all the hardware installed.  I am looking at different software packages but have started out with MACH3 since it seems to be popular and a good learning package.  Do you know much about the macros and can you use macros to chain several gcode files to load and run sequentially?  I also use CAMBAM as the CAM software.  It seems to be fairly user friendly and I can produce a gcode file for each section of the part I am making, keeping each to under the 500 line limit.
> 
> Jim



IMO, The $175 cost for mach for a small machine is a give away price. It is sooo nice for $175. I would pony up and cut a sign or four for friends and pay it back.


----------



## jumps4

Jimbo said:


> I recently purchased a small (micro) CNC mill ) with all the hardware installed.  I am looking at different software packages but have started out with MACH3 since it seems to be popular and a good learning package.  Do you know much about the macros and can you use macros to chain several gcode files to load and run sequentially?  I also use CAMBAM as the CAM software.  It seems to be fairly user friendly and I can produce a gcode file for each section of the part I am making, keeping each to under the 500 line limit.
> 
> Jim




 Hi Jim
 To chain code together you would use a text editor and copy and paste the code you wish to use in the order you need. If you are wanting to use code from the wizards they are not user named. So to use the wizard codes and edit and paste them together, edit the code from within mach3 and save the file with a name you gave it. then open each file you named and copy and paste the parts of the code you want to use to a master file you then name yourself. I have never had to use macros so I know nothing about their use.
steve


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks Steve, as I said I have had the machine less than 2 months and I am still deciding on which software to go with.  The reason I was looking at macros is that the part I am making has several features that I am trying new profiles on and instead of editing the entire file as a whole I was hoping to edit each feature (keeps trouble shooting easier) and manually change 1 line of code.


----------



## jumps4

maybe I can help in coding, I use d2nc and it works very well.
 If you would like to give me a dxf file and explain what you would like to do, I'd be happy to send the code I come up with. If it is contouring in 3d (contour in z ) I'm still learning that though.
steve


----------



## duggined

Hi Steve, you tried helping me on another problem a couple months ago but I could never get the problem resolved since I found out from the mfg all the parts for the THC were not with the machine I have...now I have to send the controller and thc back to them for repair. I have since built my own 4 axes controller but having problems with that...I wired it wire for wire the same as my brothers  that has to be sent back.  Problem is when I connect the motors they will lock like they should but they don't turn like they should...kinđa make a rattling noise and jerk . I am going to set it up today on another computer and try to avoid the constant configure changes...any help would be appreciated. I am hoping the problems are all software not hardware related. I do have a spare motor already wired the same as the ones on the table to work with for now.
Ed





duggined said:


> Thank you Steve, I printed the file out and also the plasma wiring from Harbor freight. I started pulling the unit apart and sat blankly staring at all the connections so I went to another project to clear my head and will come back to the THC soon. I am rolling some 1.5 inch tubing 19 feet long to make a arched roof to put a billboard banner on top to make a dry area before more rains come...The storm on sat pretty much flooded my work area where my cnc plasma is, I have tarps right now but they don't keep much water out. hopefully by the weekend I will get back to the THC.
> Ed


----------



## jumps4

duggined said:


> Hi Steve, you tried helping me on another problem a couple months ago but I could never get the problem resolved since I found out from the mfg all the parts for the THC were not with the machine I have...now I have to send the controller and thc back to them for repair. I have since built my own 4 axes controller but having problems with that...I wired it wire for wire the same as my brothers  that has to be sent back.  Problem is when I connect the motors they will lock like they should but they don't turn like they should...kinđa make a rattling noise and jerk . I am going to set it up today on another computer and try to avoid the constant configure changes...any help would be appreciated. I am hoping the problems are all software not hardware related. I do have a spare motor already wired the same as the ones on the table to work with for now.
> Ed



Hi Ed
I'd be happy to help.
 please give me a list of items you used to build your system including ebay item numbers or part numbers and brands so I can look them up.
also I need a copy of the xml file in your mach3 directory you are using to run your machine. what pin numbers you connected to each controller for pulse and direction also enable if you are using enable ( most don't use enable )
 how is the machine driven and what gear ratio's are you using to drive each axis.
 the more thorough the information you can provide me, the closer the machine will be to full calibration on the first run.
once I have everything I'll give you a wiring diagram with pin numbers to use for the breakout board and an xml file to copy to your mach3 directory to run the machine.
pm me your email address and I'll reply with mine so you can send what I'll need
steve


----------



## duggined

Hi Steve and Happy Thanksgiving, Sorry it has taken so long to reply back, I deal with my son and his kidney dialysis 3 to 4 times a week and now our dog is sick and may not make it, He is 15 years old and the best friend you could ever have. Ok back to the controller problem. My brother bought a Eagle plasma table about 2 years and had nothing but problems, Not with the eagle system but with his brand plasma, Long story and I installed my Hobart plasma and now works perfect. Where I am going is the eagle mfg. said I will need to send the controller and thc back to have hooked up there so I built my own system from parts from a local company. I have 2 24 volt power supplies made by power systems llc. The eagle system is a 3 axis and I am setting up a 4 axis for other things to add later and  I will also be building a whole new table setup when controller is working correctly.  From the power supply I have connected 4 ZD-6560-v2 2009.3 driver cards. The driver boards are Bipolar, the documentation sheet that came with the boards states they are TB 6560 Single Axis driver boards...just so much to learn. The on off switch block says the tabs should be in order starting from 1 is off, on, on off but just a suggestion I guess???  and wired from those to the BOB, in order starting with 
X the step input pin is 2 and the Direction input is pin 3 signal ground is 18
y                               4                                           5
z                               6                                           7                         18
A                               8                                           9                         18
The driver cards are 
I also have a relay in there for the plasma fire which wired to a 12 volt computer power supply using +5 volt and here is one part of the relay for the torch firing http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9, guardian 1390H-2C-120VAC is the second part of the relay switch to fire the torch. I have it all setup and connected to another computer at the moment and I have a similar stepper motor( 6 wire but using 4 wires, wire colors used are blue A+/yellow A- and  green B+ /red B-
I can send pictures of paperwork I received if you need them or if I missed something please feel free to ask..Hope your thanksgiving was good.
Ed





jumps4 said:


> Hi Ed
> I'd be happy to help.
> please give me a list of items you used to build your system including ebay item numbers or part numbers and brands so I can look them up.
> also I need a copy of the xml file in your mach3 directory you are using to run your machine. what pin numbers you connected to each controller for pulse and direction also enable if you are using enable ( most don't use enable )
> how is the machine driven and what gear ratio's are you using to drive each axis.
> the more thorough the information you can provide me, the closer the machine will be to full calibration on the first run.
> once I have everything I'll give you a wiring diagram with pin numbers to use for the breakout board and an xml file to copy to your mach3 directory to run the machine.
> pm me your email address and I'll reply with mine so you can send what I'll need
> steve


----------



## jumps4

hello Ed
I sent a pm with my phone number. I have to know a lot more to help you like the motors you are using, If you are using mach3. a copy of your xml file. 
 It sounds like your going to be busy so when time permits give me a call and I'll ask for the info I need and help you find it on your setup.
steve


----------



## duggined

Hi Steve, I am not sure if you received the files I sent yesterday for my controller, If you didn't please let me know and I will try something different.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## jumps4

Nothing yet ed
steve


----------



## Stent

jumps4 said:


> I am no expert by any means
> but i would like to offer my help If you have a question or problem ask
> two heads are better than one and i wont tell you what a mod in the mach3 forum told me " read the manual again "
> so any questions drop me a message here
> steve




Hi Steve,

I wonder if you could help me?
I have a Optimum BF20 mill drill factory fitted with the stepper motors and the controller.
The problem is that I am not able to get the mill operational using Mach3.
I have done all the required setup and configurations multiple times.
The dro moves when I jog,all that the step motor does is "Click" 
I have the axis steppers set to 2000, 120, 4, 0, 0 in the motor tuning section
I have the axis set under the pin and ports section as
X 2, 3, active, active 1, 1
Y 4, 5, active, active 1, 1
Z 6, 7, active active 1, 1
I have deactivated the E-stop completely.

I have checked that lpt1 port.
I have used two separate computers with the same result
I am sure it is something simple.

I would really appreciate some advise if possible I am totally frustrated and at my wits end at the moment.

PS, I've read the manual a couple of times ;-) 

Thank You very much in advance

Stan


----------



## jumps4

Hi Stan
  Normally to help people I give them my phone number in a pm but my long distance doesn't cover South Africa. unless you can call the U.S. for free this is going to be hard to do but I'll try.
so lets try the hard way. I'll need a lot more information on your controller and if it was factory wired or you wired it. what kind of breakout board. A copy of your file named " mach3mill.xml  ", any close up Pictures of the controller and wiring. part numbers, brands so I can try to identify the parts they are using. if there are dip switches on the controllers I need and information you have about their settings
 you said the motors click when you  try to move , are they locked when you power up?
 I checked their site and see a lot of options... what ones do you have? did your machine come assembled or did you add on one of their kits?
does the mill have ball-screws and what pitch are the screws even if acme, is there a reduction between the motors and screws and if so what ratio? metric or imperial?
my email is jumpscam@yahoo.com, the more information you can give me the faster I can help you resolve your problem. if you have free phone service to the U.S. I can give you a phone number to call me in an email.
 first thing to try is set each axis to a slower speed of 20imp instead of 120 ipm ( axis steppers set to 2000, 20, 4, 3,3 in the motor tuning section ) and let me know if there is motion.
I also need to know what operating system you are using and what type of pc. was it a fresh install of windows and if not , did you uninstall any printer drivers that may have been installed prior to installing mach3.
steve

I see after re-reading your post everything came factory installed, did the parallel cable come from them?
if they are using the "enable" pin on the controllers that will also have to be set in mach3 outputs screen 
recheck your input settings for estop, mach will reset it to be "active" every time you restart mach. so set its parallel port to 2, that will keep it from working because you don't have a second parallel port 2

one more edit.  lol
did they send you an xml file on a disk if so copy it to your mach3 directory and you should see it in the mach3 start up list. use that one it will have the correct settings.


----------



## Stent

Hi Steve,

Thank you for the quick response. I will get all your requested info and also try your suggested slower speed and get back to you.
Once again thank you

Stan



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumps4

If your wondering why there is not much as far as me helping people in this thread
   it's because in order to determine the problem requires a lot more info and files exchanged and I help "Site Members" by phone, e-mail, and now I'm going to trying to use yahoo messenger for overseas conversations.
 ed and stan are both being helped when theirs and my time's permit.
sorry I cant do it all in here, but it would be just way too confusing in text alone.
steve


----------



## Stent

Hi just general notice to all including the moderators. Steve has helped me solve a setup issue that I have been struggling for over a year.
Steve, Thank you for you kindness patience and assistance and going above and beyond. In the life of today you seldom find gentleman like you.
Once again thank you my Optimum BF20 cnc controller vi  is up and running like a, excuse the pun " well oiled machine"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Refuse1

Steve,

I have read thru your zx45 conversion and am impressed with what you accomplished.

I have a Bridgeport with remnants of a prototrak and I am thinking the best way to go would be to add a Mach3 control system ?

I am really not sure what steps I need to take to get started.  If you agree that this would be a worthwhile endeavor, any chance you could walk me thru the process ?

I have a thread started (Prototrak CNC conversion help !) and I have not had much response there.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## jumps4

I read your thread and I'm afraid I'd only be able to help if you converted it over to stepper motors, I have no knowledge of servo motors and their controllers.
sorry I did take a look though
steve


----------



## Refuse1

jumps4 said:


> I read your thread and I'm afraid I'd only be able to help if you converted it over to stepper motors, I have no knowledge of servo motors and their controllers.
> sorry I did take a look though
> steve



Thanks Steve.  Hopefully someone knows something about them.

Jeff


----------



## jnrouter

*Re: cnc stepper motor wiring and mach3 setup help*

Hi Steve, I'm a new member and I seen your post offering help with wiring stepper motors. I hope your willing to help me because I need a lot of it. I finished the mechanical part of my router and started the electrical part and have been pulling my hair out since. I have a 4'x4'x8"
with 2- 892oz nema 34  motors to move the gantry(I'll call this "Y" axis) the "X" axis has 1- 892oz nema 34 motor, The "Z" axis has a nema 23 425oz motor and 1 - 892oz nema 34 motor for the fourth axis. I purchased a ETHERNET SMOOTH STEPPER because I wanted to run the router from a laptop. The reason for the smooth stepper was that they said windows 8 would not work with MACH3 without it. Since then I was told to get a desktop with windows 7 and a parallel port and bypass the smooth stepper which I did. I also purchased a different breakout board. I still have not seen 1 motor turn. If you can help I would greatly appreciate it, 

Thanks,  Jerry


----------



## jumps4

I don't know anyone with a windows 7 pc running mach3 on a parallel port, did you install the parallel port? I use a uc100 usb controller on a windows xp pc. if you can email me at jumpscam@yahoo.com I will give you my phone number and we can go through what you have.
steve


----------



## jnrouter

Hi Steve.  Well, I finally met someone with some basic American values.  You said you would help and you sure came through for me.  I had been looking for help with wiring my cnc router for nearly 6 months and you were the only person I found willing to help. Your knowledge and expertise were over the top and talk about patience...I had very little knowledge of what I was doing, but you walked me through it without even a sigh. I'm happy to say my motors are finally turning. Thanks again for all your help.  You're one of a kind. I hope someday I can find a way to repay your honesty and integrity. Your friend, Jerry.


----------



## jumps4

your very welcome jerry
steve


----------



## mark18818

jumps4 said:


> I am no expert by any means
> but i would like to offer my help If you have a question or problem ask
> two heads are better than one and i wont tell you what a mod in the mach3 forum told me " read the manual again "
> so any questions drop me a message here
> steve


Hi Steve, I am pulling my hair out and was wondering if you are still available for help? I have an older Industrial Apprentice 404 machine and attempted to hook up a triple edge finder. Well long story short I have ended up with so many issues and not sure where things fell apart. I found I needed to update the computer that is running this CNC due to an issue with the hard drive. So I have a new refurbished HP desk top with Windows 10, Mach3 and the Smart screen set. I had help setting all this up by Michael Gencarelli the guy that developed the Smart screen set. I also had to update my breakout board so I went with the Warp9 Smooth stepper and a C11g breakout board kit. I have not been able to get this thing wired and get any movement out of it since. ( well a few thumps and thats it ) I also have not been able to operate the spindle with Mach like I could before all this. My spindle is controlled via a Fuling DZB200B002.2l 2DK VFD and I believe the spindle is a 3k. My step drivers are CW250 I have an X, Z and 2 Y's. My old breakout board was limited to connections and so the drivers are jumpered and there ar two wires coming off the X & Z and 3 wires coming off one of the Y's. Anyway I would be happy to send pictures or whatever more info you would need if you'd be interested in offering some direction as to what the heck I need to do. Michael that helped with the software said he could not be of any help on the wiring side of this issue. Thanks in advance and look forward to hearing from you. Mark


----------



## mark18818

Hi Steve and I working on my machine and realized I am no longer getting any light from the output side terminals and the LED green power light is not coming on either????


----------



## jumps4

windows 10 does not make a 32 bit version, does it ?
mach3 will not run on a 64bit system as far as I know.
I have had good luck with windows 7 32 bit and mach3.
you should not run: firewalls, antivirus, internet or anything that can block the communication to the board.
I know nothing about smooth stepper, people were having setup and support problems from the company so I avoided them.
I only have one mach3 machine left due to so many problems and the fact mach3 wont run on 64 bit. the old computers are getting hard to find.
mach3 version ending in 57 is the one i use 66 is junk. mach3 stinks on a lathe too fussy.
I'm installing Centroid Acorn boards now and they come with their own software and a tech support forum. wiring diagrams for about anything.





						Acorn CNC controller, Step and Direction 4 axis CNC Control board with ethernet communication.DIY CNC kit
					

Acorn Do-it-Yourself CNC control board for Mills,Lathes,Routers,and other Machine tools.  Mach3 replacement CNC controls for new machine tools as well as Retrofits for older NC machinery



					www.centroidcnc.com
				



This is my latest acorn project:








						11 x 26  Conversion With Centroid Acorn control and closed loop steppers
					

my lathe was a Wholesale Tools 11 x 26 very similar to the G0602 Grizzly  shown but bigger ( 10x22 ) Another build in pictures. I have been collecting parts for a while now and have finally started to make the required parts to convert my lathe.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



I have had very good luck with them and its easier to setup and install.
this is not an add I'm just stating the changes I have made.
Steve


----------



## Boswell

jumps4 said:


> windows 10 does not make a 32 bit version, does it ?
> mach3 will not run on a 64bit system as far as I know.
> I have had good luck with windows 7 32 bit and mach3


I run Mach3 on Windows 10 with no problems.  Most 32 bit applications can run on 64 bit windows installations.


----------



## jumps4

OK
I get the mach3 forum in my email daily and I was under the understanding it won't work.
that's good to know.
Steve


----------



## Boswell

Perhaps the issue is with trying to drive a physical parallel port directly in Win 10 I would not trust that with anything after Win95. I use an Ethernet Smooth Stepper to connect to Mach3.


----------



## mark18818

jumps4 said:


> windows 10 does not make a 32 bit version, does it ?
> mach3 will not run on a 64bit system as far as I know.
> I have had good luck with windows 7 32 bit and mach3.
> you should not run: firewalls, antivirus, internet or anything that can block the communication to the board.
> I know nothing about smooth stepper, people were having setup and support problems from the company so I avoided them.
> I only have one mach3 machine left due to so many problems and the fact mach3 wont run on 64 bit. the old computers are getting hard to find.
> mach3 version ending in 57 is the one i use 66 is junk. mach3 stinks on a lathe too fussy.
> I'm installing Centroid Acorn boards now and they come with their own software and a tech support forum. wiring diagrams for about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acorn CNC controller, Step and Direction 4 axis CNC Control board with ethernet communication.DIY CNC kit
> 
> 
> Acorn Do-it-Yourself CNC control board for Mills,Lathes,Routers,and other Machine tools.  Mach3 replacement CNC controls for new machine tools as well as Retrofits for older NC machinery
> 
> 
> 
> www.centroidcnc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest acorn project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 x 26  Conversion With Centroid Acorn control and closed loop steppers
> 
> 
> my lathe was a Wholesale Tools 11 x 26 very similar to the G0602 Grizzly  shown but bigger ( 10x22 ) Another build in pictures. I have been collecting parts for a while now and have finally started to make the required parts to convert my lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hobby-machinist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had very good luck with them and its easier to setup and install.
> this is not an add I'm just stating the changes I have made.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I actually have no issue running Mach3 in windows10 and I also am using the Smart screen, screen set for Mach. I didn't have any issue hooking up the Smooth stepper or so it seems as I pinged it and got a signal that it was connected. I am just having an issue with the C11g breakout board and it would seem it may have been do to me not realizing I was getting a double feed of 5vDC, not sure as of yet. I am pretty sure the new C11g BOB is fried and I ordered another one. Do you have any experience with this board or with wiring it? Or can you be of any assistance? 
Thanks Mark


----------



## jumps4

Search results for: 'c11g'
					






					www.cnc4pc.com
				



That board is made by cnc4pc and they are great to work with.
The owners name is Arturo If I remember and they warranty their products.
the site is full of info and has a forum for their products.
wiring diagrams, manuals ect
Steve


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

OK, I'm resurrecting this old thread instead of starting a new one, hopefully Steve @jumps4 is still available to answer a question...hell, if anyone can advise....
So my ELS setup worked fine, but mounting tho the lathe, I needed to extend the stepper wires (3 16g wires and the rs=232 (?) serial cable.) The stepper came with an rs-232 patch cable...good. When I extended the 3 wires on the stepper, it causes a protection (red LED on driver) to flash and it would stop turning. If I turned the voltage up on power supply, the power supply would alarm. Weird. Took the 3 wire extension off and far as I can tell, it was fine again. I'll run more tests this weekend. I need to extend those wires, but WTH is going on here?


----------



## jlesser27

If it is the hybrid stepper that is recommended the three wires have to be hooked up in the right order from the diagram. I assumed it didn’t matter when extending mine and it did a similar thing. Once I got the correct wiring pin out again it all worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macardoso

Some RS232 cables are pinned straight through, and some have crossovers built into them. I'd make sure your extension has a straight through pinning. Double check with a multimeter.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

The the RS-233 extension worked prior, it was the extension that cause issues. I really need a good 8” of extension...I’m sure others have done this. I went up 1 gauge then I went down one gauge...I guess I’ll have to get some exact match gauge & see what that does. Really a bit sensitive, but I’m SURE others have had to do this, just by building an enclosure of electrical you pretty much have to place it a bit from the lathe.


----------



## macardoso

GunsOfNavarone said:


> The the RS-233 extension worked prior, it was the extension that cause issues. I really need a good 8” of extension...I’m sure others have done this. I went up 1 gauge then I went down one gauge...I guess I’ll have to get some exact match gauge & see what that does. Really a bit sensitive, but I’m SURE others have had to do this, just by building an enclosure of electrical you pretty much have to place it a bit from the lathe.



Weird... Can you link the motor/drive you are using. I'm curious now.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

macardoso said:


> Weird... Can you link the motor/drive you are using. I'm curious now.


Yeah, I can connect it w/o extension with no issues. I plan on checking it out closer to make sure, but nothing changed except the adding of the rs232 extension and the extra foot of wire on the stepper.


----------

